# Hunt buttons and collars



## Boxers (4 November 2012)

Ok some questions. My daughter goes hunting and her dad takes her and follows.  I don't often go but wondered about the following:

Hunt buttons, who can have them on their coat and why?

Collars, what are they all about?

Red (pink) coats, who can wear one and why?

Top hats, are they just personal choice instead of a hat or do they signify something?

Thanks.


----------



## JenHunt (4 November 2012)

Boxers said:



			Ok some questions. My daughter goes hunting and her dad takes her and follows.  I don't often go but wondered about the following:

Hunt buttons, who can have them on their coat and why?

Collars, what are they all about?

Red (pink) coats, who can wear one and why?

Top hats, are they just personal choice instead of a hat or do they signify something?

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Ok... 
Hunt buttons are usually awarded for being more than averagely helpful - usually for a particular feat. For example I was awarded mine after seeing one of the whips struggling to round up 3 hounds who were intent on rabbiting some miles behind the pack. I was on my hack home, but lead the whips horse, and lent him my hunting crop so he could couple two together and lead them off his whip, and he could use my whip as another collar and lead. We walked slowly the couple of miles (in the wrong direction for me!) back to the wagon like this, before I turned back for home. 

Collars - often relate to a military or heraldic history to the hunt. Some hunt collars relate to the uniforms of staff of the local Earl or Marquis, some relate to dress uniforms of particular regiments.

Red coats are worn by hunt staff, masters and some other dignitaries of the hunt. Our former Hunt Chairman wore a red coat as a thank you for over 25 years of service to the hunt. Former Masters and so on may wear them at the discretion of the current mastership. 

Top hats are personal choice usually (this may not be the case in places, but I don't know!). They are what was traditionally worn by gentlemen before the advent of the crash helmet.


----------



## Boxers (4 November 2012)

Thanks Jen.

There were some people out at our opening meet wearing red coats with yellow collars, I am told they came from the local bloodhound pack, presumably hunt staff then if they were wearing red?


----------



## JenHunt (4 November 2012)

almost certainly! are you in the cheshire farmers region by any chance?


----------



## Izzywizz (4 November 2012)

Some Hunt buttons are not just buttons but a different coloured collar too eg the beaufort wear blue with a buff collar. When awarded hunt buttons (depending on the hunt) men will normally wear a pink coat.

Also not all hunt staff wear pink. eg the beaufort, berkeley and heythrop.


----------



## Boxers (5 November 2012)

JenHunt said:



			almost certainly! are you in the cheshire farmers region by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

No, lincolnshire.


----------



## combat_claire (5 November 2012)

They'll have been from Cranwell bloodhounds then!


----------



## RunToEarth (6 November 2012)

They were the CB, one in red hunt staff, two were masters, their collars I find brighter than most, very vibrant! Didn't see you out B, but then I was trying to avoid the rain!


----------



## Boxers (6 November 2012)

RunToEarth said:



			They were the CB, one in red hunt staff, two were masters, their collars I find brighter than most, very vibrant! Didn't see you out B, but then I was trying to avoid the rain!
		
Click to expand...

The rain and wind were horrid weren't they? Tamsin was out on a chestnut that we have loaned for the winter.  I came to the meet but didn't follow - too cold for me!


----------



## RunToEarth (7 November 2012)

Yes wasn't the nicest weather! I noticed she has sheeva, she looks like she is getting on well with him. I had a chest infection and didn't last long, but saw your husband following in the trailer until the end of the day!


----------



## Boxers (7 November 2012)

RunToEarth said:



			Yes wasn't the nicest weather! I noticed she has sheeva, she looks like she is getting on well with him. I had a chest infection and didn't last long, but saw your husband following in the trailer until the end of the day!
		
Click to expand...

That's right, everyone seems to know Shiva!  T really likes him, nice and feisty for her, not sure about that though when i hack him in the week! I'm a bit of a wuss!

She stayed out right til the end.  A long day for shiva but he seems to have recovered well, my hack on him on monday was mostly spent dancing sideways along the road!

I did see you before the meet riding along with A.

Hope your chest infection is getting better.


----------

